
NIST proposes shutdown of WWV and WWVH time and frequency stations in FY19 - benburwell
https://www.nist.gov/director/fy-2019-presidential-budget-request-summary/fundamental-measurement-quantum-science-and
======
Something1234
That's horrible, this is an essential service.

